# Wickelbrett



## MichaelB (8. April 2005)

Moin,

wenn es auch seltsam anmutet, aber die optigeilen Wickelbretter für Montagen und Vorfächer aller Art habe ich in simplen Dämm-Matten aus dem Baumarkt gefunden. Mein erstes Wickelbrett dieser Art ist nun knapp fünf Jahre alt und immer noch intakt, ich habe es in erster Linie für die Montagen beim Brandungsangeln benutzt wenn ich sie zwischendurch mal gewechselt habe - die nassen Montagen sollen ja lieber nicht in eine geschlossene Tasche wandern.
Dies Jahr fiel mir ein, daß es doch auch bequemer ist, z.B. die Heringsvorfächer zu Hause auseinander zu tüdeln, statt sie mit kalten Fingern und am besten im Wind zu entwirren.
Man nehme einfach ein Stück Dämm-Platte 15x30 cm und ein paar Stecknadeln - fertig. 
Ein m.E. unschlagbarer Vorteil ist, daß einfach *jede* Länge Vorfach passt.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: für meine drei neuen Brettchen habe ich sage und schreibe 20Ct bezahlt #h


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Das sieht sehr ordentlich aus#6 
Meine sind 8 mal 4cm und aus einem Verpackungsmaterial vom PC (aber kein fusseliges Quietschzeug, irgendwie plastemäßig) Stecknadeln sind nicht nötig, weil du die Haken einpieksen kannst. Die für Heringe habe ich rund geschnitten, mittig ein Loch. Rollt sehr gut ab.

Blos kein Getüdel am Anfang! Wo ich schon in Gedanken die Rute auswerfe und gleichzeitig mit den Nachbarn warm werden möchte


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin,

die Stecknadeln braucht´s auch nur zum Einhängen der Anfangs-Schlaufen der Montagen oder Heringsvorfächer und eben um das Ende zu fixieren #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fliegenfänger (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Ich schnitze aus Extruderschaum die Form heraus, ein paar Schrauben reingedreht, fertig. Und so sieht es dann aus:


----------



## bastelberg (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Hallo Bastelfreunde,
Superideen. Nur mal 'ne Frage zu den Wickelbrettern. Wie ist es, wenn es draussen nass ist? Weichen die Dinger nicht auf? Der Vorteil ist : man kann die Vorfächer schnell aufwickeln. Der Nachteil: Die Wickelbretter sind offen und gerade bei Salzwasser sind die Vorfächer ungeschützt. Ich bin von offenen Wickelbrettern oder sonstigen wieder abgekommen. Ich beware meine Heringsvorfächer einzeln in kleinen wiederverschliessbaren, durchsichtigen Kunststofftütchen auf. So sind sie geschützt vor äusseren Unbilden des Wtters. Und das Auseinandertüddeln macht nun auch nicht soviel mehr Arbeit.
Für meine anderen Vorfächer, wie zum Naturköderangeln auf Dorsch habe ich mir Wickelbretter aus dem Deckel eines breiten Kabelkanals gebaut und mit einem Rest von Auslegware beklebt zum einhängen der Haken ( Bilder müsste ich noch machen).
Grüsse an alle Selbermacher


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Danke Jungs! wieso komm ich da nicht drauf...


----------



## MichaelB (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin,

zugegeben, im Regen sollte man meine Wickelbrettchen nicht herum liegen lassen, das würden sie warscheinlich nicht überleben |uhoh:  ein wenig Feuchte hat aber noch nicht geschadet, wie gesagt mein erstes dieser Art ist seit knapp fünf Jahren im Einsatz und immer noch i.O. 
Meine Brandungsmontagen und -mundschnüre bleiben nur zum Trocknen auf dem W-Brett, danach kommen sie in die Vorfach-Tasche zurück - meine Herings- und Stint-Montagen werden dauerhaft auf den W-Brttern bleiben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es auch seltsam anmutet, aber die optigeilen Wickelbretter für Montagen und Vorfächer aller Art habe ich in simplen Dämm-Matten aus dem Baumarkt gefunden.



Was für ein Material (Bezeichnung) ist das denn genau? sieht ja aus wie eine Faserplatte und kein Schaum.


----------



## MichaelB (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin,

das heißt "Dämmplatte" und wird beim Holz-Zuschnitt verkauft.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

so sieht mein Brett aus. Ich benutze es für Vorfachhaken und Heringsvorfächer. Ist superbillig, flexiebel hält ewig und dient außerdem noch als Ködernadelhalter (ich verliere sie seit dem nicht mehr und habe sie immer dabei.


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin,

@Bondex: na Brett ist gut, wohl eher ein Rund-Brett  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Igor (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Hallo
ich bewahre meine Vorfächer auf, so wie beim Bondex zu sehen ist.

@ Bondex danke für den Tip mit der Ködernadel


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

@MichaelB
Was ist denn gegen Rundbretter einzuwenden |kopfkrat  |supergri 
Ja ist auch besser für das Vorfachmaterial weil es keine Knicke im Mono gibt. Nur für Drillinge ist das Teil nicht geeignet weil Haken überstehen, aber man kann die Rolle schließlich in ein (Abfluß)-Rohr stecken #6 . Die Ködernadel stecke ich immer der Länge nach in das Innere. Die Rohrisolierungen sind schließlich innen hohl :m


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin,





			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @MichaelB
> Was ist denn gegen Rundbretter einzuwenden


 Nix - wieso? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## arno (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin!
Michael, gute Idee!
Ich habe übrigens genau so ein Hakenbrett wie Bondex!
Nur meins sieht nicht mehr so neu aus!
Muss ich mir mal wieder was zulegen von der Rohrisolierung!


----------



## Bondex (21. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Neu???? Mein Teil is 5 Lenze old!!!! ne wirklich dat teil hält ewig, was soll da auch kaputt gehen???


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*



> Nur für Drillinge ist das Teil nicht geeignet weil Haken überstehen, aber man kann die Rolle schließlich in ein (Abfluß)-Rohr stecken


 Ich benutze ebenfalls Rohriso. Einmal der Länge nach aufgeschnitten, kann man auch die Drillinge *innen* einhängen. Dann steht da nichts mehr über.


----------



## quicksilver540 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Moin Mädels,das mit der Rohrisolierung mach ich auch ,allerdings habe ich meine in eine 100 CD Spindel geklebt,somit kann man auch Drillinge einhaken und man kann die Spindel schliessen und gut im Boot verstauen.Gruss Marco


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Endlich mal eine Verwendung für die dicken Spindeln, fein!  :q


----------



## arno (22. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal eine Verwendung für die dicken Spindeln, fein!  :q



Find ich auch!

Bondex, ich mach mal morgen ein Foto von meiner Rohrisolierung, die sieht echt mitgenommen aus!


----------



## Tscho (23. April 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

ich hab nen styrodurabschnitt. funzt auch einwandfrei


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

@arno
ich warte immer noch auf dein Foto


----------



## arno (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

Öh, ja ich les das gerade!
Schähm , ich habs vergessen!


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

... und bin gerade ganz verschämt, weil ichs wieder vergessen habe! |rotwerden
Ich werde versuchen daran zu denken! #q


----------



## arno (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wickelbrett*

So , hier endlich das Bild!
Ich habe aus dem weißen Schaumstoff mal was neues probiert!


----------

